# To expats in California



## Qewty (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a question for those folks currently living in CA. My husband and I lived in San Jose almost 3 years ago before returning to Australia (I am the Aussie) for family reasons. It has always been our plan to look to returning to CA as hubby's field remains in Silicon Valley. Our timelines are most likely in another 18 months.

How has the economy been in recent times? We have been watching closely for improvements and know, from friends, that there has been some upturn in the last few months which is promising. Have you found your cost of living improving in terms of day to day expenses and such? We have lived there before, but left just before the 'bottom fell out'.

Warm wishes 

Q


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What do you mean by "cost of living improving in terms of day to day expenses"? Naturally prices for everything have gone up over the last three years.


----------



## Qewty (Oct 9, 2011)

twostep said:


> What do you mean by "cost of living improving in terms of day to day expenses"? Naturally prices for everything have gone up over the last three years.



I understand natural inflation occurs. I had heard that there have been extra-ordinary price increases above and beyond the 'natural' due to the severe economic downturn over the past 3 years. I wanted to know if things have levelled out a little of late.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Qewty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question for those folks currently living in CA. My husband and I lived in San Jose almost 3 years ago before returning to Australia (I am the Aussie) for family reasons. It has always been our plan to look to returning to CA as hubby's field remains in Silicon Valley. Our timelines are most likely in another 18 months.
> 
> ...


If you are a Software/hardware engineer then you are in luck. Silicon Valley is enjoying a high tech boom with lots of jobs available. Salaries have increased considerably in the last 3 years. However the cost of housing has also gone up. San Jose has some of the most expensive housing in the country but salaries are also high.

I have lived all over California for 35+ years. Most areas of California have had drastic drops in the cost of housing. I lived and worked in Silicon Valley for many years and it is one of my favorite places to live and work. Other than housing, costs have not gone up drastically.


----------



## Qewty (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi John,

Thank you for your reply  It looks like things are certainly on the improve generally and yes, Silicon Valley is where he will be able to find work (he is ex Oracle). As with everything, it's all about the time 

Warm wishes

Q


----------

